# NDG PRS SE Tonare P20



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I got word that a batch of the PRS SE Tonare LE P20's arrived at TGS. Limited Edition Color, loaded with a Fishman pickup (2 controls), plays and sounds great. I took the guitar out of the decent gig bag and plugged into my AXE FX and into Logic Pro. I did 3 improv takes on the solo lines and kept the last take. oh and the guitar is $750(!).


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fdemo-of-prs-se-tonare-p20-acoustic


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

This thing looks absolutely killer!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Not a fan of the top color hope it plays great.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Not a fan of the top color hope it plays great.


the standard colors are black and vintage mahogany. It does play great and incredible value. Big sound right out of the gig bag.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great value. Sounds quite "electric" with very little acoustic character. But no goofy "quack" whatsoever. Bottom line: great price, wonderful sound (so clear but no harshness).


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Great value. Sounds quite "electric" with very little acoustic character. But no goofy "quack" whatsoever. Bottom line: great price, wonderful sound (so clear but no harshness).


I was using an electric guitar amp preset on my AXE FX and good catch. It sounds loud and great in the room.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

For a $750 guitar, great bang for the buck. The playability is excellent and the tone is very decent. recorded with the mic on my iPhone.


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex said:


> For a $750 guitar, great bang for the buck. The playability is excellent and the tone is very decent. recorded with the mic on my iPhone.


Very nice!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Alex I suspect you can make a $100 Yamaha sound good, you always get me with your version of that Yes song.


----------

